# Cheapest place to get a 1-800 number?



## turfhosting (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been searching for a reliable/cheap 1-800 number company. Preferably around $10-20 for their lowest pack or by the minute. Also I prefer to pay by paypal as well.


----------



## willie (Jun 16, 2013)

I get this stuff from vitelity.com. Payment is by credit card. I don't remember if they take paypal. I like them though. Prices are here:


http://www.vitelity.com/vitelity-link/


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

nDevix has a long running offer for VOIP, a hosted PBX that is SIP compliant (supposedly).

Unlimited calling in and out = $10/month.  Toll free number is $5 more a month.

Hosted PBX Plan #1:
OpenVZ VPS with Asterisk and FreePBX preloaded
Supports up to 4 concurrent calls
Free local number
Toll Free numbers are an additional $5.00/month each
Single unlimited voice channel (upgradeable)
$10.00/month

https://client.ndevix.com/signup/voip.php


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.flowroute.com

Basically similar thing Buffalooed said except this isn't unlimited but I personally think this is cheaper (in my opinion depending on the rate at which phone support is usually used).  

Anyways whatever you wish to do, go for it!


----------



## blergh (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, flowroute is great, mydivert i *think* has them too.


----------



## scv (Jun 19, 2013)

willie said:


> I get this stuff from vitelity.com. Payment is by credit card. I don't remember if they take paypal. I like them though. Prices are here:
> 
> http://www.vitelity.com/vitelity-link/


Vitelity's prices are decent but they've had several unexplained outages in the last few months, plus their routes aren't really the best. We ended up porting all our numbers away due to the number of complaints regarding calls that wouldn't connect.


----------



## anyNode (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.voipo.com/cloudnumbers.php

They are pretty cheap for 1-800 numbers, it will just forward the number to your phone.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 19, 2013)

Twillio numbers are $1 I think, At least ours is.

edit: toll free is $2


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2013)

anyNode said:


> http://www.voipo.com/cloudnumbers.php


 

They are actually expensive if you use the service.  $36 year on prepay. $4.95 on month to month + use charges...  Adds up.

*Toll Free:*


Dedicated Number

100 minutes / Month
4.9


----------



## shovenose (Jun 19, 2013)

Sundot Inc.

https://mysundot.com/


----------



## Tactical (Jun 19, 2013)

1 900 # lol just messing


----------



## kaniini (Jun 21, 2013)

turfhosting said:


> I've been searching for a reliable/cheap 1-800 number company. Preferably around $10-20 for their lowest pack or by the minute. Also I prefer to pay by paypal as well.


les.net lets you buy 1-800 numbers for $2.50 per month and 4 cents per minute, i've had good luck with them in the past.


----------



## Eric1212 (Jul 3, 2013)

Anveo has cheap per-minute 1-800 numbers and plans. I'm not sure how many minutes and what features you need though.

Take a look and let us know what you decide on.

http://www.anveo.com/

Edit: I think they've run out of 800 numbers in the +1 countries  :'(


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 3, 2013)

We have ours through eTollFree.net they're pretty cheap. You can route it to Skype, PBX or to another number.

Cheap and reliable.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jul 15, 2013)

We've used telcan.net for a number of years and no real complaints.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 15, 2013)

Forget 1-800 Numbers, just get a free number using Google Voice and link it to your phone(s).


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> Forget 1-800 Numbers, just get a free number using Google Voice and link it to your phone(s).


Is that toll free?


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 16, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Is that toll free?





SeriesN said:


> Forget 1-800


 

See what I did there?


----------



## threz (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> See what I did there?



But then wouldn't your customers have to pay long distance... 

Isn't the point of getting a Toll-Free number to avoid that? How does Google Voice help with that?


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 16, 2013)

threz said:


> But then wouldn't your customers have to pay long distance...
> 
> Isn't the point of getting a Toll-Free number to avoid that? How does Google Voice help with that?


Yes, customers outside of the US will have to pay long distance, depending on their phone provider.  Our live support number is a number in the area of Tampa, Florida.  We are Floridian owned and operated.  Maybe sometime in the future when we expand we will switch to a 1-800 Toll-free number.


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2013)

You could try http://www.tollfreeforwarding.com/cheap-1-800-numbers.html but that's only if you have a number already.


----------



## BK_ (Jul 17, 2013)

http://voip.ms


----------



## PwnyExpress (Jul 21, 2013)

Or there's places like http://www.tollfreegateway.com.

Full disclosure: I know the person behind this outfit, SwK (aka Ken Rice)


----------

